# Lucid Puppy 5.0.1



## NewsBytes (Jul 22, 2010)

Many of us have old systems, which have processor power and memories that are laughable in this day and age. Now imagine using a latest operating system on the same old configuration. Lucid Puppy version 5.0.1 is the answer.
Lucid Puppy or LuPu is a very light-weight Linux distro with its installation file occupying a mere 128 MB on your hard disk and it can run on just 128 MB of RAM with on a 166 MHz processor.
On booting for the first time, you get an option to either boot automatically or...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

